# scorpion moult?



## rogercoulam (Sep 10, 2008)

This is perhaps a stupid question, but am I correct in thinking that scorpions moult and leave behind a transluscent skin like spiders?
If so I am VERY interested in hearing from anyone that might be able to supply a moult in good condition. I have been asking members for moults and sheds for my fine art photography work, and thought it might be worth checking if scorpions go through the same physical changes.

many thanks
Roger 

www.rogercoulam.com


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

yes they do and no i dont have any at this moment in time, but if one moults in the near future i shall let you know


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

I have 2 small scorpion moults if you want them.
Well, one is small the other is tiny


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Get pics up ive never actually seen a scorp moult.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

the way scorpions moult is fun as they dont flip lke T's they do it all on there feet and sort of pull themselves out lmao looks kool
i could probably get you a few small Leiurus quinquestriatus molts there rather small but very kool


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

thought id post this pic aswell
not my pic btw but rather kool


----------



## DannyCRS (Jul 8, 2008)

It looks really good before they moult. They look like there albino's. I have 4 emporers at the moment.


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Aw i can't wait for my guys to moult! Cool pics :2thumb:


----------

